# Nubar Chocolate Truffles Collection Fall/Winter 2009



## Bec688 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nubar Chocolate Truffles Collection Fall/Winter 2009








Nubarâ€™s Chocolate Truffles are a dramatic interpretation of the decadent confections for which they are named. Inspired by a variety of favorite chocolate candies, youâ€™ll find crÃ¨mes, shimmers, light and dark browns in this collection. As all nubar products, these shades are free of DBP (phthalate), formaldehyde, and toluene, and are vegan and cruelty free. Indulge in these guilt-free treats from the healthy alternative for beautiful nails!











Cherry Cordial





Chocolate Caramel





Chocolate Coffee Bean





Milk Chocolate Creme





Raspberry Truffle





Swiss Chocolate




source 1
source 2


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 17, 2009)

You evil evil temptress hehe. I really like the cherry cordial and milk chocolate creme. They look so delicious!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 17, 2009)

I do my best hehe I'm not usually a fan of brown polish, but there's some nice shades in this collection!


----------

